# Trigger Mod on NEF Sportster.



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Does anyone have any information on doing a trigger mod on an NEF Sportster? I have 2 of them. They shoot pretty good, but I'd like to smooth out and lighten up the triggers a bit.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I think if you send it back to the factory you can get them to lighten them, call ahead first of course.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have modified two. Darn if I can remember much about them. The second time I did one I had forgotten how to reassemble. It took me three hours to get it back together again. You must use slave pins to reassemble. I used small wooden dowels. Once inside you can lightly hone the trigger, sear engagement. Also, what is needed most is a lighter spring, or cut one coil from the factory spring. I have shot some with two pound triggers, and it made them very nice rifles.

To hone use a flat very fine stone. Do hone very slightly, only enough to take off burs. If you hone even a couple thousandths of an inch you will hone through the hardened surface.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Plainsman,

I am thinking you are a gunsmith by trade, is this correct? I don't have any slave pins. I think I know what you are talking about, though. I used to use what I called a follower pin when repairing typewriters if I had to replace a key arm or a cam or something. I am not sure if I want to try it on a trigger. I'll have to look around some more. Maybe I can find some instructions on the net. Can you tell me what I might reasonably expect to pay to have it done by a local professional?


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Here are some sites for NEF mods:

http://www.perkloafm.com/download2.html

http://www.perkloafm.com/index.html

http://www.angelfire.com/ma/ZERMEL/tweakultra.html

There is also a good NEF forum at Graybeardoutdoors.com. There are a lot of people there that are NEF fanatics.

http://www.graybeardoutdoors.com/phpbb2/index.php?c=12&sid=18a1b5002a2b35236169b3b97940f223

NEF will adjust it down to 3.5 lbs for free if you send it back to them as well.

Hope that helps.

Robert


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks a lot guys. I appreciate the input.


----------

